# Bach works similar to Bach Concerto for Two Violins BWV 1043?



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

OK, I'm finally getting into some Bach. I am listening to my Trevor Pinnock box set, which is sonically very fine, and I can't fault the performances in the slightest.









But outside of the Brandenburgs, nothing had particularly grabbed me - that is until BWV 1043, Concerto for Two Violins.






Can any learned Bach-heads direct me to other pieces by Bach with a similar emotional register? The tick-tock harpsichord-heavy stuff (e.g. BWV 1052-1065) is something I can admire, but never particularly remember or crave repeat listens of.

Another piece that stands out for me is Organ Sonata No. 4, BWV 528.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Have you listened to the cello suites?


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

jegreenwood said:


> Have you listened to the cello suites?


I have, but I must admit, they kind of put me to sleep. That's not a bad thing necessarily, but I've found I need a bit more orchestration to stay engaged beyond a background music level.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

What about the violin/oboe concerto reconstruction BWV 1060R, and the violin concerto in a-minor BWV 1041, which both are in the Pinnock box?

Or the reconstructed violin concerto d-minor BWV 1052R (not in the Pinnock box).

Other suggestions: The Dorian toccata & fuga for organ BWV 538 and the sixth trio sonata (also for organ) BWV 530.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

For me, perhaps the closest to the Concerto for Two Violins would be the other violin concertos. I especially love the Violin Concerto in E. I'm not sure what's on the Pinnock set. 

I find the concertos (including the Brandenburgs) and the Orchestral Suites somewhat different from other Bach works. Since you didn't like the keyboard concertos, I'm not sure exactly what to suggest.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2019)

The Harpsichord concerti can be found in other guises. I can't listen to them on harpsichord, but like them on Piano. I like the Gavrilov recordings but there are others (Schiff, Hewitt, etc). Some have been transcribed back to what are assumed to be the original versions. Recordings by Isabella Faust and Amandine Beyer include violin versions of several. Also, you can find collections of Sinfonias from Cantatas, some of which were the sources of concerto movements.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

MatthewWeflen said:


> Can any learned Bach-heads direct me to other pieces by Bach with a similar emotional register?


the second movement from the two violin concerto is so peaceful and pure. Heavenly music. I was recently thinking (and I said this in another thread) that while Bach is always categorized as a baroque composer (and rightly so without a doubt), that largo in particular to me is much closer to a classical sensibility more than a baroque one. 
If you'll find other baroque music that sounds like that movement, let me know because I'm very interested. (Well... maybe the famous Biber's Passacaglia could be an example).






If you're interested in the more fast movements, I think you should try the concerto for violin and oboe.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Martha Argerich, Kissin, Levine, Pletnev Bach Concerto For 4 Pianos Bwv 1065 Verbier, July 22 2002
I love this one.


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

Rogerx said:


> Martha Argerich, Kissin, Levine, Pletnev Bach Concerto For 4 Pianos Bwv 1065 Verbier, July 22 2002
> I love this one.


It's actually a transcription by Bach of a concerto by Vivaldi but somehow Bach has left his imprint. I like it a lot, too. I am familiar with the original 4-harpsichord version. Imagine 4 harpsichords!


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Sounds to me most like the Brandenburg Concertos, but I'm enjoying this thread listening to suggestions. Concerto for Oboe and Violin, BWV 1060 is lovely.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

This is the version of BWV 528 Organ Sonata that does it for me.


----------

